# Gas vs Pellet



## JoeS (Oct 8, 2009)

OK, I just completed changing my home over from propane to NG. I presently have a Mt. Vernon AE Pellet Stove Inset that I had installed two years ago. I like the stove however with the price of pellets and all the labor involved in keeping the stove going I thought it would make more sense to sell the stove and get a gas insert instead. Can I expect the same amount of heat from a NG insert? Should I keep the pellet stove in case of a spike in gas rates? Also, I would like to put a vent free stove in the basement but I am a bit apprehensive about the vent-less technology?


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 8, 2009)

you should be able to expect the same amount of heat from any stove with equal BTU output capacity. I cannot predict the fluxuations in gas prices so I cannot say if you should keep the pellet stove or not. I also am apprehensive about "vent-free" but I guess the technology works, or they wouldn't let you have it, or would they?? hmmmm...


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 8, 2009)

You may not get quite the same raw heat from a natural gas insert as you would from your MT Vernon. If you email me at fsappo@firesidechatts.com I'll send you an unbiased fuel cost calculator. You may see that Nat gas is cheaper that pellets right now. As far as vent free goes, I have one in my living room where my wife and infant spend a lot of time. They only negative I see is with very extended operating times. 2-3 days straight you can build up a lot of moisture (not a great thing in some basements) But for a few hours here or there to take the chill out, I love vent free appliances. It's very hard to predict, but I would "Guess" that for a very long time, natural gas will be a better choice than pellets from a cost/convenience standpoint. I'd sell the pellet insert, let someone stuck with fuel oil or lp gas use it. Whats the worst that can happen? 10 years from now you sell the gas insert and buy something different if nat gas prices start to trend upwards.

If this helps, when someone comes into my showroom asking about a pellet stove, I ask what kind of heat they have. If they tell me its natural gas, I'll show them a wood heater or a nat gas heater and explain the virtues of space heating.


----------



## kpache (Oct 9, 2009)

I went with propane inserts then years later converted to NG when it got to my part of town.
The biggest drawback to the pellet is during power outage. I did not want to get a generator just to run the pellet stove.
I did find some 12 volt models but they did not seem sturdy and would only run 8 to 24 hours on a charge.
We have had ice storms take out the power for days at a time and the gas just keeps us warm.


----------



## iceman (Nov 10, 2009)

I burn it all.... 
i am honestly gonna say ng/lp......why?.....
gas gives you a decnent looking fire ALL THE TIME
pellet fires arent really that impressive
wood fires are the best ... but as time goes so does your fire until you reload
now everything changes price wise but here is my 02 cents
i constantly look for better pellets/prices ... then have to get them, stack, etc
same thing with wood... scrounge, split, stack, etc, reload
ng comes to my house... prices goes up and down yes....BUT  i pay the same every month (budget plan)  so ...  in my case when i see pellets for a great price..  whenever, where ever its like ok drop $600-1000 right now for 3-4 tons.....   
or keep about 8 cords of wood in my backyard...  plus split n stack 
gas just pay the ever changing price.....

pellet stoves require more maint. -more likely to break down and when they do cost more $
but so can gas stove and wood stove just less parts to break  and usually not that expensive to fix 

as i said before, i have all 3 (5 if you count oil and elec heat) yes some get "more" btus per lb but i like the fact that in my den there is a remote for on/off with a thermostat=- no hassle .....
i burning wood and have the 8 cord in the back yard  .. it saves the most money...  but i am seriously considering gas logs in my basement fireplace .....  i am not down there a lot and logs are cheaper than a wood insert , or gas fireplace insert...... 

and in todays tough economy its easier for most to get on the budget than be in a store and say "oh $%%% pellets are on sale lemme kick up 700 right now!

also most people dont realize that in a lot of cases the pellet investment is the longest to bring back a return...  and for some of the prices people pay for the stoves they were better off to change out their existing furnaces


----------

